# Word, remove line created with hyphen



## rpeetjr (Sep 20, 2003)

I accidentally created a line all the way across the page after typing a few hyphens and then hit <Enter>. This is pretty cool if I wanted it. But I don't. How do I get rid of the line? And what if I want to have a few hyphens and NOT get the line. Where's the control for this?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Hi and welcome.

Edit, undo autoformat


----------



## rpeetjr (Sep 20, 2003)

Hi and thanks.

Your information was helpful and prompted me to learn more about autoformat. Unfortunately in this case I've done a lot of work with the document and Undo autoformat is no longer an option. I've tried backspacing over the line. I've tried cutting the text before the line to paste into a new document but the line and the text following it gets picked up too. I can delete the line if I also delete several lines of text before and after it but then I have to recreate the text. I don't know if it matters but this is occuring within auto numbered paragraphs. I am also having trouble with the automatic dictionary lookup within these paragraphs.


----------



## CastleHeart (May 4, 2002)

If you haven't done too much work since the creation of the line you can go down your undo list past that point and undo and the line will disappear.

If you have added major text since then - just copy it into another doc and then paste it back when the line's gone.

- Castleheart


----------



## GillIT (Jul 17, 2003)

Yep, undo will undo the autoformat without undoing what you just typed.


----------



## Anne Troy (Feb 14, 1999)

* To stop that from occurring again: Tools-Autocorrect, Autoformat as you type. Uncheck "borders" (I uncheck all the top and bottom sections in Word 2000).

* To get rid of it, select from a paragraph or two above the line through to a paragraph or two below the line. Hit Format-Borders and shading, Borders tab. Choose NONE. If you have not used any borders in your doc at all, do it the easy way, and hit Ctrl+A and then Format-Borders and shading, Borders tab. Choose NONE.

See the following link for getting rid of Word's crappy settings. (Did I say "crappy" out loud??)

http://www.theofficeexperts.com/word.htm#RecommendedWordSettings


----------

